# Doinker 3D Carbon Field Stabilizer 10.5"



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I use a 28.5..... took a lil while gettin'g used to.. but groups great now...


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

The Doinker carbon elite is a fantastic stabilizer...It's a little more expensive, but I feel it's well worth it.. You can add or take off weights on the end to get the feel you need.
I use it for both hunting and 3D....it's 11.5"


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

Posten Slim Jimz, 12".


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

I use one its the best I ever used it works good with the heaviest weight out front. I had A ? does the rubber donkier screw off I cant get it off mine I have an older model And want to put the new A-bomb doniker on it.
THANKS FOR ANY INFO


----------



## thor0812 (Feb 14, 2008)

I went to a bee stinger and havent looked back


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

stevegabriel said:


> Posten Slim Jimz, 12".


Look at the Woodsman I also. I like mine.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

*3-D stabilizer*

I also am interested in a longer, heavier stabilizer for 3-D. Wanting less "bounce" in my sight pin. Suggestions??


----------

